# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Türkler Ya Var Olacak Ya Yok Olacak Atatürkü lafla sevmek olmaz, onun emanetine layık

## anau2

Türkler Ya Var Olacak Ya Yok Olacak
Atatürkü lafla sevmek olmaz, onun emanetine layık olmakla olur.
Atatürk Çok kısa sürede Nüfusunun artması için elinden geleni yaptı ve şimdi perişan durumdayız.Avrupa Ülkeri Nüfuslarını artırmak için tetbirler aldılar ve Avrupada tekrar nÜfus artmaya başladı.Bizim NBüfusumuz ise sürekli azalıyor.Bu gidişle Türkiye bölgede hiç bir varlık gösteremiyecek.Ülkesini seven herkes en az 3 çocuk yapmalı aksi halde 20 yıl sonra Dünyada Türk diye bir şey kalmıyacak.Şimdi şuanda evlene çağında olupta evlenmeyen 19.500.000 Genç var ve halleri perişan.Milletin geleceği bu Gençlerin evlenmesine bağlı.



Atatürkü lafla sevmek olmaz, onun emanetine layık olmakla olur.
Atatürk Çok kısa sürede Nüfusunun artması için elinden geleni yaptı ve şimdi perişan durumdayız.Avrupa Ülkeri Nüfuslarını artırmak için tetbirler aldılar ve Avrupada tekrar nÜfus artmaya başladı.Bizim NBüfusumuz ise sürekli azalıyor.Bu gidişle Türkiye bölgede hiç bir varlık gösteremiyecek.Ülkesini seven herkes en az 3 çocuk yapmalı aksi halde 20 yıl sonra Dünyada Türk diye bir şey kalmıyacak.Şimdi şuanda evlene çağında olupta evlenmeyen 19.500.000 Genç var ve halleri perişan.Milletin geleceği bu Gençlerin evlenmesine bağlı.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp9jQtmOdnI

----------

